# Grouper in the I.C.???? (Add the proof here)



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

:hoppingmad So i've heard the rumors and the technics. But i have never seen any of the pictures or heard any confirmed catches. And I myself have never caught one. But that will soon change i hope! So i wanted to start a thread where you could show off your pics, recent or old, of grouper in the Intercoastal. Please add some technics and tricks that you have hadluck with as well. Diesel 84 and i need some motivation to go out and catcha beautiful fish.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Go to the Theo Barrs bridge and drop a little pinfish or mullet, squid, or anything. Youll catch one.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

theres no grouper in theICW, pass, or bay.... :nonono


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Sure Kenton, 

After those great 3 mile stories, Heck ya, there's grouper around deep structure in the intercoastal. 

Here's just one and you can see the Mann Stretch that this Gag couldn't pass up.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

when we moved here in 2000, i set crab traps out off the dock...one on each side...checked on them later to find stone crabs and a 15" gag in each...course i released the fish...


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

:banghead Yeah me and kenton have caught plenty of reds now. Time for a different kind of fish. Grouper. I just hope you can catch them at night like we do with the reds. That is the only time we fish because I work from 6am to 4pm 6 days a week. Anobody fish for grouper at night??


----------



## frenchdaddy (Oct 4, 2007)

Like Eric said, I caught a 10 pounder on a 5 in mullet the other day right off of the inter coastal, with just a little structure. Next month most good structure should hold some sizable Gags.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Attachment1299.aspx


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Look at my avatar. That is one of the 4 grouper we caught 2 years ago in the bay and ICW. That picture is of the one my son caught.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

While sheephead fishing at a bridge on the sound ,I saw a huge,gag probaly15-20 lbs swimming around the sheephead. I am now a believer. there are gags in the sound.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Where exactly is the Theo Baars bridge?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

SW end of Esc. Co. head out gulf beach highway or sorrento road. it is the bridge that leads to perdido key...

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&time=&date=&ttype=&q=canal+drive,+pensacola,+florida&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=50.37814,81.738281&ie=UTF8&ll=30.311459,-87.423524&spn=0.027045,0.039911&z=15&om=1


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, I guess I will have to share now!

Caught two there Wed!!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

I have caught many of grouper in the bay, And In the Pass,I troll for them about a couple hundred yards off of Ft Picken's beach with D.D lure's starting from the Old G.G St to about the Pier and have caught some at the 3 mile Bridge In My Exp I seem to catch more during the winter ,but have also caught some in the middle Of Summer,In fact the biggest one I have seen was many years ago when I use to dive a lot and It was at the 3 mile bridge It had to have gone 60lbs or better scared The H___ out of me was not looking for something that big This Is a Picture of one Very small guy I caught about a month or so ago at The Bridge Where there aresmall one's there are even bigger one's 

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks so much for the great advice everyone. Im pumped up to get out there and try my hand at Gags now. Tight lines to everyone and i hope the weather clears up soon for you all as well.


----------



## wdcraver (Oct 4, 2007)

I am thanking everyone too. There have been a lot of grouper at three mile. You can put in at 17th and fish 3 mile then run down to Perdido. Good luck and let us know what you catch!

David Craver


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

ive cuaght a ton of little 10 inch grouper around the hump at three mile live shrimp on bottom

where theres a baby theres a mommy good luck Garett


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

NO GROUPER IN THE BAY?!?! Then I guess I am catching something else over under the carrier pier on NAS Pensacola. we catch em all the time there. 

17 Ft Cape Horn

115 hp saltwater series yamaha


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey DID YOU ALL here about the new species of Grouper found in Pensacola bay?!?!?!?! You can only catch them when you have more than one person fishing for them. they tangle you lines up with each other everytime you hook em. Their latin name is (manus grouperous annoyous) other wise known as the man grouper. ( its that guy you always end up having on your boat that manages to tangle his lines with everyone else you are fishing with.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Eric:



I have a comment and question: Thanks for reporting and great pics. Question RE: "I catch tons of grouper in the bay. It will be much better in Jan. and Feb. when it is colder. I do well on 4-6" live mullet and pigfish as well as 2oz white bucktails. Bottom structure in 25-45ft of water. I don't troll. Lock down your drag."



When you say "tons", please describe number of grouper per unit of time fishing for them? Where do you get live pigfish and finger mullet in Jan. and Feb? How do you catch this bait and where do you find them? Do you fish any deep locations in the ICW or do you find structure first: find a dumped car, concrete, refrigerator, boat in the ICW? I would love to know your "honey holes" but respect that privacy!


----------



## SecondSandbar (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry, no picture, but my friend and I were fishing on the Bob Sikes bridge all the way at the end on New Years Eve and he pulled in about a 13 inch grouper. Fish went back, but it was fun to see something we hadn't seen all summer.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bladeco (1/10/2008)*NO GROUPER IN THE BAY?!?! Then I guess I am catching something else over under the carrier pier on NAS Pensacola. we catch em all the time there.
> 
> 17 Ft Cape Horn
> 
> 115 hp saltwater series yamaha


I agree. I've seen people people catch big ones there too. Speaking of NAS, has anyone caught anything worth talking about over the past month? Seem like the bait fish and everything else ran off after the red tide hit.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

I mean as far as shore fishing is concern.


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

My brother in law was in Destin two summers ago in late June and caught two legal sized gags or blacks [he can't tell the difference!] while trolling with a large Shad Rap in the bay, in the Bay Cones area. I was down there last September and all I could find where the Bay cones were supposed to be was one small hump off the bottom. Is that all there is? I also caught a few small blacks around the CG jetty and the Destin bridge.



Dave


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

*I cannot believe the incredible ignorance of you people on this forum!* Everybody knows there are no grouper in the bay, no snapper in the gulf, and certainly no trigger on the rigs. Furthermore, all those silly little reefs are hurting the whale migration and we should def. get some regs on the white trout as they are in short supply. Don't you care about our environment? I say we limit fishing to one week per year...kind of like what we do with doe days in Florida. We see the success of that program. It could work for the fish...too.


----------



## Aquanut (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, grouper in the bay! This is what we do when its to crappy to go offshore.


----------



## Aquanut (Oct 4, 2007)

As far as a technic, well here's a couple. Live bait, heavy leader (at least 60LB), lock your drag and don't give them an inch.


----------



## BoggyDog (Jan 14, 2008)

April 24th 2007........Cigs


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are a few picts when i was guiding before Hurricane Ivan. GROUPER IN THE BAY.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Check out www.baysideguideservice.net


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

what's up. you still working at hope. hows biz? ithas slowed down alot for me. HEY NICE GROUPER

you pick them up off structure or were you just trolling around?

Hey good to see you 

Jeff McGill

Is that you're boat?


----------



## BoggyDog (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahhhh no speaka no english...... Kiddin with ya.

Yup, caught off structure with full cigs. And yes, Still at Hope. Business is not bad but could be better.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

all summer i caught jr. gags from fair point to deer point. i bet we caught almost 20 in one day last year. everybody i have been talking to that has been brave enough to get wet and cold are catching the bigger guyson the pickens side.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

nice job! :clap


----------

